# Legalize pot?



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't use it myself but I don't have much against it for people over 21. Your opinion?

If tobacco, alcohol, or motorcycles were invented today our government would ban them as "too much fun and dangerous". I don't see pot as any more dangerous than Slippy's bourbon. Hard drugs are a different matter entirely in my uneducated opinion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

How is it the federal government declares illegal a plant that is indigenous to this land? Constitutionally, I mean.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I see some pro's and cons...

Pro's= No one ever has OD'd from pot, it's less harmful than alcohol and I'm pretty sure no one has ever smoked a bunch of weed and went on a violent rampage, the tax revenue would help a lot of municipalities.

Con's= Unlike alcohol there is no way (currently) to test for it on the spot, like if someone is driving. 

Now the bigger question; were you high when you had this random thought about pot?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I see some pro's and cons...
> 
> Pro's= No one ever has OD'd from pot, it's less harmful than alcohol and I'm pretty sure no one has ever smoked a bunch of weed and went on a violent rampage, the tax revenue would help a lot of municipalities.
> 
> ...


Squatch, I respectfully disagree about the testing capabilities. One would simply present the suspected stoner with a bag of beef jerky and time how long it took him/her to consume it. An empty container in under 2 minutes would constitute the "munchies".

Seriously, I was in HS in the late 70's. I know this substance well and have mixed feelings. I believe it will someday be legalized and realize that many use it for anxiety driven reasons. Stoners? There are many types with many vices that enable them, even smart phone zombies, pick your poison.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Having grown up in a dry county with no alcohol sold, I can say it made it easier to get alcohol while underage. You just pay more. Now this same county has learned and is profiting from the tax revenue and its harder to come by for minors since bootlegging (those who just re sold beer and alcohol has dwindled to nearly none, other than for moonshine. 
Pot? It has no harmful effects other than the stigma associated with it...so says the Merck manual (medical manual). I'm a fan of government doing what government was told to do in the constitution, but this means when the meth and crack heads start dying in the streets...we just bury them...not try to help them by giving them a synthetic high in place of their other drugs. And when they start breaking in to rob...you shoot them dead. Freedom comes with costs....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Misdemeanor drug sellers/users take up an overwhelming and considerable space in our prison system. As well, at an enormous price tag. Who does this benefit? There are better options.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If we legalize marijuana does that mean everything in that category? Dab, Dro, synthetic marijuana, skunk, hashish, kush, Flacca, K2? People may have not died from overdosing but there have been more than a few who have jumped out of windows, attacked and killed people, died from excited delirium etc... This new stuff ain't exactly the same stuff I encountered at the Mott the Hoople concert in '78. T-Rex opened and Mother's Finest warmed the whole thing up.......Great show.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> If we legalize marijuana does that mean everything in that category? Dab, Dro, synthetic marijuana, skunk, hashish, kush, Flacca, K2? People may have not died from overdosing but there have been more than a few who have jumped out of windows, attacked and killed people, died from excited delirium etc... This new stuff ain't exactly the same stuff I encountered at the Mott the Hoople concert in '78. T-Rex opened and Mother's Finest warmed the whole thing up.......Great show.


Hadn't heard any Mott The Hoople in a while! :vs_peace:

Advice to the youngsters; don't drink, don't smoke and don't do drugs.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It won't change much on an individual level. Anyone who wants it can get it now. You just won't risk entering the justice system, and the .gov will collect more taxes.

Will everyone who's incarcerated for marijuana violations be released?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No perfect answer on this. Imprisoning pot users probably is not the best expenditure of public funds. Testing and penalties for impaired driving should be the same as with alcohol. Say, wasn't George Washington a big pot farmer at one point?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

George Washington grew hemp. Which is the same plant, but I wouldn't construe that to mean George got high on herb.
I was around in the 60's and 70's when the bales used to wash up on the beaches of South Florida. The good times.:tango_face_wink:
Is High Times magazine still around?
Pot is relatively harmless in most respects. There are a few concerns, though. Studies have shown that it has permanent, damaging affects on adolescent brains.
And while not all pot users go on to other drugs, I do not think very many heroin users will be found that did not start off with pot.

Bottom line for me is this should be a states rights issue. If your state wants to legalize pot, it should be able to do so. If your state wants to be like mine, where a small amount just gets you a citation like a traffic ticket, it should be able to do so. Or if your state says you can grow it for your own use.

The expected big tax windfall may not be as big as expected. From what I have read Colorado receives less than what promoters promised, because for daily users their street dealers prices are cheaper. A lot of the sales come from marijuana tourists.

Personally, I do not drink alcohol, take drugs, or smoke cigarettes NOW. I wouldn't mind having the money back I wasted on all three, though.:vs_shocked:

I actually prefer to feel normal. I'm pretty comfortable with that.:vs_clouds:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have no problem with pot being legalized nationwide. With that said, why would the feds give up an avenue to deny gun rights to people?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Good morning. I smoke and grow pot. One joint last me about three days . I take a few drags just before I lay down at night, it truly helps with r.a. I supply pot to some cancer patients. I support medical use completely not abuse.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I"d be fine with it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..it should be legal.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Man made booze

God made grass

Who do you trust?


Like others have said I have mixed feelings on it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One of my all-time favorite bumper stickers...

Gas, Grass or Ass; Nobody Rides For Free!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Man made booze
> 
> God made grass
> 
> ...


God also made strychnine, poison ivy, and sharks. I personally prefer to avoid all three.:vs_lol:

(For the record, I trust God)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I hate the way govt has brainwashed some into believing a plant is bad, while the pills they manufacture are ok. 
When I get done with the working life, and retire, I will smoke whenever I want. It calms me, without the groggy feeling any pill gives me. 
The govt control and taxation of med mj has pushed street level mj up. The Mexican dirt weed is no longer accepted. A few people I know have their "green cards", and still buy off the streets. They buy from dispensary for the high level great stuff, but maintain in the street level, no tax stuff. 
Smoke if you want, just font be an airline pilot or critical position.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Long history of growing hemp around here. In Westmoreland Country we have east, west, south and plain hempfield townships. History has these area growing hemp for ropes for the Contential Army. We even have Hempfield High (school). Now the government flys drones around fields at night trying to find pot farmers and their harvest.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I was busted in 1967 for a very small joint. A pinner. Maybe three tokes worth. At the time, I had not even yet learned how to get high on the stuff. My bad luck. Did a year in the county road farm, and to this day cannot think of how that year helped me in any way, shape or form. By the same token (no pun intended but I'll leave it in) there has not been a day gone by since that I have not, in some way, thought of that experience, as it is not the most pleasant of memories. Needs to be legal.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I smoke every day, if I can afford some. Good stuff only. It really helps my mental state and attitude.
I'm an a hole without it, just my personality. Unfortunately. Every little thing annoys me. Literally every little thing.
Even my girlfriend knows that it helps me.

Never once have I desired let alone tried different drugs.

If weed is illegal, cigarettes should be too. Even more so because of the chemicals excetera they put in tobacco that goes in cigarettes.

Legalize It. It will save money and lives


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I think slippy recognized that as a popular bumper sticker way back when.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> One of my all-time favorite bumper stickers...
> 
> Gas, Grass or Ass; Nobody Rides For Free!


I'm partial to Yosemite Sam flipping the bird and saying f**k off.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There are more downsides to pot than just making stupid kids more stupid, but the pros and cons to pot is not my issue. My issue is the constitutionality of the federal government banning it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I agree on the State's rights issue. If a state legalizes it, it should be a done deal. The Feds have already said that they will not over ride the states on the issue. Even in my conservative state marijuana possession is being all but overlooked by the courts now. Sooner, rather than later it will even be decriminalized here. I have my reservations but I also admit some viable medical application. Before my sister died she was prescribed Marinol as an appetite stimulant. If there is one thing I recall about pot, it made you want to eat Taco Bell at 2:30am. Well, other people ya' know.....Not me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well as an old child of the sixties..the times somebody let me try some I was too drunk for it to work right. Made me start heaving and going crazy. Now if somebody passes one it seems to make me want to rape and kill. Is that normal? Just kidding of course. That phraseology came out in a Playboy cartoon several decades ago. In the real world good stuff makes me able to figger out the secrets of the Universe. The crap we get around here can fry a person's lungs before they get the munchies.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

baldman said:


> Good morning. I smoke and grow pot. One joint last me about three days . I take a few drags just before I lay down at night, it truly helps with r.a. I supply pot to some cancer patients. I support medical use completely not abuse.


Baldman is this a confession? Do you need a priest?

I say no .......... just go ahead and do a dozen Hail Mary's yourself. Let us know if that helps.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have kin up in the NE who makes edibles for such folks. Smoking aint good.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

As a LEO, I say making it illegal is against the Constitution. 2nd, I'm for reducing Crime and saving lives, therefore I believe in total legalization. This way, we can take away profits of the violent drug dealer who causes the murders and drive by shootings. If you put drug dealers out of business, Crime will drop drastically. If this is truly free country, let the people decide what they want to smoke or drink.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well as an old child of the sixties..the times somebody let me try some I was too drunk for it to work right. Made me start heaving and going crazy. Now if somebody passes one it seems to make me want to rape and kill. Is that normal? Just kidding of course. That phraseology came out in a Playboy cartoon several decades ago. In the real world good stuff makes me able to figger out the secrets of the Universe. The crap we get around here can fry a person's lungs before they get the munchies.


Perhaps this will explain your urges:

Assassins (from Arabic: حشاشين‎‎ Hashashin) is the name used to refer to the medieval Nizari Ismailis. Often characterized as a secret order led by a mysterious "Old Man of the Mountain", the Nizari Ismailis were an Islamic sect that formed in the late 11th century from a split within Ismailism, itself a branch of Shia Islam. In time, the Nizaris began to pose a military threat to Sunni Seljuq authority within their territories by capturing and inhabiting many unconnected mountain fortresses throughout Persia (and later also Syria) under the leadership of Hassan-i Sabbah (who is typically regarded as the founder of the Assassins), therefore founding the so-called Nizari Ismaili state with Alamut Castle as its headquarter. While "Assassins" typically refers to the entire medieval Nizari sect, in fact only a class of acolytes known as the fida'i actually engaged in assassination work. Lacking their own army, the Nizari relied on these warriors to carry out espionage and assassinations of key enemy figures, and over the course of 300 years successfully killed two caliphs, and many viziers, sultans and Crusader leaders.[1] Under leadership of Imam Rukn-ud-Din Khurshah, the Nizari state declined internally, and was eventually destroyed as the Imam surrendered the castles to the invading Mongols. Sources on the history and thought of the Ismailis in this period are therefore lacking and the majority extant are written by their detractors. Long after their near-eradication, mentions of Assassins were preserved within European sources such as the writings of Marco Polo, where they are depicted as trained killers, responsible for the systematic elimination of opposing figures. Ever since, the word "assassin" has been used to describe a hired or professional killer, paving the way for the related term "assassination", which denotes any action involving murder of a high-profile target for political reasons.

The Nizari were feared by the Crusaders, who referred to them collectively as Assassins. The Crusader stories of the Assassins were further embellished by Marco Polo. 19th-century European orientalist historians such as Joseph von Hammer-Purgstall also referred to the Nizari collectively as Assassins and tended to write works about them based on biased accounts by medieval Sunni Arab authors, which they often took at face value.

The name "Assassin" is often said to derive from the Arabic word Hashishin or "users of hashish",[2](which can be used as a derogatory term in Arabic and it is the equivalent of "drug addict", in this case, "hashish addict") was originally applied to the Nizari Ismaelis by the rival Mustali Ismailis during the fall of the Ismaili Fatimid Empire and the separation of the two Ismaili streams,[3] there is little evidence hashish was used to motivate the assassins, contrary to the beliefs of their medieval enemies.[4] It is possible that the term hashishiyya or hashishi in Arabic sources was used metaphorically in its abusive sense relating to use of hashish, which due to its effects on the mind state, is outlawed in Islam. Modern versions of this word include Mahashish used in the same derogatory sense, albeit less offensive nowadays, as the use of the substance is more widespread.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> It won't change much on an individual level. Anyone who wants it can get it now. You just won't risk entering the justice system, and the .gov will collect more taxes.
> 
> Will everyone who's incarcerated for marijuana violations be released?


I agree and would add.. I do not want my tax dollars used to enforce the law.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well for every dope head let out of prison its just one more vote for the Hildebeast.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Perhaps this will explain your urges:
> 
> Assassins (from Arabic: حشاشين‎‎ Hashashin) is the name used to refer to the medieval Nizari Ismailis. Often characterized as a secret order led by a mysterious "Old Man of the Mountain", the Nizari Ismailis were an Islamic sect that formed in the late 11th century from a split within Ismailism, itself a branch of Shia Islam. In time, the Nizaris began to pose a military threat to Sunni Seljuq authority within their territories by capturing and inhabiting many unconnected mountain fortresses throughout Persia (and later also Syria) under the leadership of Hassan-i Sabbah (who is typically regarded as the founder of the Assassins), therefore founding the so-called Nizari Ismaili state with Alamut Castle as its headquarter. While "Assassins" typically refers to the entire medieval Nizari sect, in fact only a class of acolytes known as the fida'i actually engaged in assassination work. Lacking their own army, the Nizari relied on these warriors to carry out espionage and assassinations of key enemy figures, and over the course of 300 years successfully killed two caliphs, and many viziers, sultans and Crusader leaders.[1] Under leadership of Imam Rukn-ud-Din Khurshah, the Nizari state declined internally, and was eventually destroyed as the Imam surrendered the castles to the invading Mongols. Sources on the history and thought of the Ismailis in this period are therefore lacking and the majority extant are written by their detractors. Long after their near-eradication, mentions of Assassins were preserved within European sources such as the writings of Marco Polo, where they are depicted as trained killers, responsible for the systematic elimination of opposing figures. Ever since, the word "assassin" has been used to describe a hired or professional killer, paving the way for the related term "assassination", which denotes any action involving murder of a high-profile target for political reasons.
> 
> ...


Dadgummit camel, here I am trying to read a good stoner thread and you go and make me learn somthing.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

No confessions here. I just support it with nothing to hide or deny and wished more people would.


----------



## Puck (Jul 27, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> If we legalize marijuana does that mean everything in that category? Dab, Dro, synthetic marijuana, skunk, hashish, kush, Flacca, K2? People may have not died from overdosing but there have been more than a few who have jumped out of windows, attacked and killed people, died from excited delirium etc... This new stuff ain't exactly the same stuff I encountered at the Mott the Hoople concert in '78. T-Rex opened and Mother's Finest warmed the whole thing up.......Great show.


So what? There are people that attacked people with guns does that mean we should make guns illegal? Should cars be illegal? Accidents happen. Doesn't mean we need to restrict people's personal freedoms.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

As a disabled vet, I get Morphine, Vicodin's and Motrin for pain among other drugs that I have to take. I wanted to reduce the amount of pills that I ingest so I tried medical Marijuana to see if it reduce my pain and the pills that I take.

It works very well, some strains are better than others. I smoked it for about 8 months of the year long license. It got old after awhile, having to go outside every time I wanted to smoke. Another negative is not being able to drive or operate tools. In a SHTF event a negative would be that you would not be as sharp as you should be so it would probably be recommended that you did not do guard duty. Basically your duty would be restricted.

Besides the negatives, I strongly recommend that you have seeds in your prepping supplies. If the event was long enough or just straight up EOTWAWKI, pharmaceuticals will cease. And people will have to depend on herbs for medicine. It would also be a good bartering item for medicine and recreation use.

If you do not know a medical or recreational user to obtain seeds you can order them over the internet.

https://amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/

Medical Marijuana and Medical Cannabis Seeds


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Besides the negatives, I strongly recommend that you have seeds in your prepping supplies. If the event was long enough or just straight up EOTWAWKI, pharmaceuticals will cease. And people will have to depend on herbs for medicine. It would also be a good bartering item for medicine and recreation use.
> 
> If you do not know a medical or recreational user to obtain seeds you can order them over the internet.
> 
> ...


It would appear that I am not a prepared person who has thought through everything ........ this never crossed my mind. But I do acknowledge the future of marijuana is big business and will be legalized. Barter item in a SHTF? Absolutely, if you can keep from smoking up your profits.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> As a disabled vet, I get Morphine, Vicodin's and Motrin for pain among other drugs that I have to take. I wanted to reduce the amount of pills that I ingest so I tried medical Marijuana to see if it reduce my pain and the pills that I take.
> 
> It works very well, some strains are better than others. I smoked it for about 8 months of the year long license. It got old after awhile, having to go outside every time I wanted to smoke. Another negative is not being able to drive or operate tools. In a SHTF event a negative would be that you would not be as sharp as you should be so it would probably be recommended that you did not do guard duty. Basically your duty would be restricted.
> 
> ...


Tinctures are available so you don't have to smoke it. They also have a longer shelf life. There are also edibles such as chocolate or hard candies. I live in Colorado so this information is everywhere. People are not ashamed or scared to talk about it around here.

As far as making it legal, I would rather it be legal even if I don't use it. If my nephews or friends were to need it for medical reasons I would rather it be from a reputable dispensary than a drug dealer that may have added something to it.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, legalize it.

I do not now use, although I used my fair share prior to enlisting.

Marijuana was made illegal as it threatened oil, cotton, and timber industries. It is still illegal for the same reasons, plus big pharma, plus it keeps prisons full. 80% of inmates are inmates due to marijuana related charges. 

Marijuana is not addictive, you CANNOT be addicted to it physically (psycologically you can be addicted to a toaster so...) 

It is physically impossible to overdose on marijuana. You would have to moke several pounds in an hour to overdose. Concentrated forms of THC can cause overdose, but still would require way more than any user would ever desire to consume at one time.

Hash oil can cure cancer. This has been known for decades, but the government did a study in the 60s that proved beyond a shadow of a doubt that, when eaten, canabis oil caused remission of cancer cells in over 90% of test patients with most types of cancer.

Colorado made more money in Marijuana taxes its first year than the US made from all sources of income.

Properly made hemp rope is nearly as strong as steel cable, and several times lighter.

Clothing made from hemp lasts longer, breathes better, and is cheaper to produce.

The reasons for legalizing Marijuana are obvious, as are the government's reason for keeping it illegal.

If the FDA had anyone's best interests at heart, they would have fixed this long ago. Same thing with the Vaping issue. Every country besides the US and Australia are moving to push vapor products as healthier alternative/smoking cessation products. The FDA has already passed several bans and restrictions on the release of new vapor products, and is only now beginning to perform research on the health effects of vaping despite there being several non biased scientific studies released already proving vaping to be nearly as safe as breathing air. Problem here is that Big Pharma and Big Tobacco are making way too much money off smokers and cancer "treatments"


----------



## Puck (Jul 27, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> It would appear that I am not a prepared person who has thought through everything ........ this never crossed my mind. But I do acknowledge the future of marijuana is big business and will be legalized. Barter item in a SHTF? Absolutely, if you can keep from smoking up your profits.


Gotta be like The Saviors in TWD and have a weed farm.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

[QUOTE

Advice to the youngsters; don't drink, don't smoke and don't do drugs.[/QUOTE]

More for me!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

It should be legalized. If you commit a crime as a result of being high then you get prosecuted for the crime not the weed.


----------

